# recently deleted list



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i was gone for the weekend and came back and sure enough tivo filled up and deleted a bunch of my past recordings. it obviously deleted the oldest, which were coming up on a year old now, and they were mostly movies.

is there any way to tell what these shows were (so i can create a wishlist for them)? far as i can tell the to do list/ recording history only shows you for recent programs/deletions.

there should really be a folder/option in the recently deleted folder of the now playing list that you would select and have a list of recently permanently deleted shows, since in my experience, shows that end up in recently deleted are there for about 2 hours. i guess there are more important things to work on though.

(i posted this in the help forum but thought i would suggest anyway, delete or move the other thread if deemed necessary.)


----------

